# Your favorite vocalists?



## Furretsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Talk about your favorite vocalists here. =D

*Vibeke Stene* _(ex-Tristania)_

This girl is so underrated it almost hurts. When she was in Tristania, the band didn't give her a lot of room to shine, because most of the time she was distracted by how she was constantly keeping up with the distorted guitars, violins, etc. When she was given the foreground of the song, though, it was like true magic. One of my favorite Tristania tracks is "Deadlocked" because of how soothing her voice is. I think Tristania is an awful band; hopefully we see more of Vibeke in the future. (A solo career, perhaps?)

*Liv Kristine* _(ex-Theatre of Tragedy, Leaves' Eyes, solo career)

_In a genre dominated by powerful, haunting vocals, it's good to have a nice break with Liv Kristine's unique vocal style. Her voice is perhaps the last thing from powerful, but she's proof that you can have radiant vocals without needing to hit dog whistle notes. Her voice is delicate, soft, and is usually dominated by the guitars when her voice is used with them, but that's what makes her music all the more interesting. Liv Kristine will always have a huge spot in my heart.

*Floor Jansen* _(After Forever)_

If you're looking for talent, no metal vocalist brings more to the table than Floor does. Forget Tarja, forget Simone - Floor does what they do and she does it better. The way she commonly shifts from a heavy operatic style to a soft, serene style is amazing and slightly mind-boggling. If this was a contest for the best vocalist ever based on technique, I'd easily place Floor in the top ten best vocalists _ever_. She is just that awesome.

Honorable mentions include *Tarja Turunen* _(ex-Nightwish, solo career)_, *Christina Aguilera* _(solo career)_, and *Cristina Scabbia* _(Lacuna Coil)_... I'm far too lazy to write about them, though. =P


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm, mine have to be (Most country music, mind you):

*Ashton Shepherd (Solo)*
She has to be one of the very few country music singers now that actually have an amazingly country voice. She's quickly become one of my favorite country music singers. Listen to this, and try to find a way to prove that she doesn't sound country. Unfortunately, country radio underplays her; her first single (Takin' Off This Pain) only peaked at #21 on the country charts, showing how country has turned into a more "pop" sound.

*Miranda Lambert (Solo; Nashville Star 3rd Place 1st season)*
Ah, she also has an amazing country voice as well and has a lot of country sounding songs, and even if she does a song like her signature hit, Kerosene,, which has a slight pop touch, she pulls it off so that it sounds completely country. She has to be my favorite female vocalist, barely fending off Ashton Shepherd for the title, but claiming it. She is awesome. It's really funny that, although she only came in third place on Nashville star, she's been more successful than any of the winners, and has sold more CD's than all of them combined. LOVE HER!! :D

*Gretchen Wilson (Solo)*
She has faded away from the spotlight, somehow. I love all of her songs, from Redneck Woman to her newest, least succesful hit, You Don't Have to Go Hom,. She is the definition of being country - pop, without having the country sound sink below the pop sound. She is utterly amazing. She's coming out with a new single soon; I can't wait to hear it.

*Montgomery Gentry (Duo)*
I love the songs they do. They can do something like Cold One Coming On, and they can do something as rocking as Hillbilly shoes or Hell Yeah, and they're definately country. And yet, they've only one Duo of the Year at the ACM/CMA awards once.

*Lady Antebellum (Trio)*
These three are oh so country. I fell in love with them last year when they released Love Don't Live Here and I became a huge fan of them. They're a great band that blend male / female voices; one of the many great ones in country music. Unlike another one of my favorite duos, Sugarland, they actually alternate whether Hillary Scott (Female) sings, or Charles Kelly (Male) sings. They are, in much of a way, like Little Big Town, another great band. Thankfully, they're growing in popularity; Love Don't Live Here peaked at #3 on the Country Music chart. Love 'em. :D

*Little Big Town (Band)*
Little Big Town is the band that has made my all-time favorite CD, The Road to Here. There are two females and two males in this band, making for an excellent blend of harmonies. They actually recorded a version of Go Tell it On The Mountain that was, for an entire Christmas season, one of the only three Christmas songs that I could stand. The single that brought them to popularity, Boondocks, is a song that definitely shows how country they are. Then, another one of my favorites, A Little More you, is one of my favorite "summery" songs that is absolutely AMAZING. My favorite song of theirs has to be Welcome to the Family, which has to be one of the funniest songs I ever heard, and I've already decided that, when my sister gets married, I am singing this at her wedding. It shows a side of their humour, which is awesome.

*Sugarland (The awesomest thing in country music; duo)*
Ah, my all-time favorites, Sugarland, who used to be a trio but is now a duo. The two songs that won me over to them were Baby Girl and Something More. The lead singer, Jennifer Nettles, has an amazingly country voice and is amazing at portraying emotions. Take a listen to Stay. Then watch it. You'll see then. I have thus far collected all (two) of their CD's, and I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Love on the Inside, their third CD, being released in less than three weeks. I'll also be attending a concert of theirs in September. They rock (in a country kinda way :D). What else can I say.


Holy crap, it took almost an hour to write this!


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

- Corey Taylor (Slipknot/Stone Sour)
- Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth)
- Robb Flynn (Machine Head)
- Dez Fafara (DevilDriver)
- Chad Gray (Mudvayne)
- Cameron Heacock (American Head Charge)
- Howard Jones (Killswitch Engage)
- Maynard James Keenan (Tool)


----------



## Altmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Russell Allen
Daniel Gildenlow
Mike Patton
Jorn Lande
Roy Khan
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Jonas Renkse
Maynard James Keenan
Rob Halford
Bruce Dickinson
Heather Findlay
Julie Kiss
Steven Wilson


and many, many, many people I am not giving their due respect.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 5, 2008)

Brian May and Freddie Mercury (both Queen)
biasbiasbias


----------

